# Kubota BX 2360 price ???



## williamp302 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello, I just got a price for a new Kubota BX 2360 with FEL, 60"MMM, Reverse drive land pride tiller, and Front Mount snow blower for $19,600 I am new to this and am wondering if this is a fair price? Thanks


----------



## Gholt (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
Don't know if your price is fair or not, but I'm looking at a 2360 with 60" mid-mount mowing deck and a front end loader for $14,300 - including tax (8.5%). Kubota currently has a 0 down/0% interest for 60 months. I like the idea of using Kubota's money interest free for 5 years, but am wondering if the price is in the ballpark too.


----------

